# is the rut started



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

is the rut started and shouild i hut on the scrape line now or not


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The time to hunt scrapes is officially over. You may catch one checking, but only because he&#8217;s right beside it. They won&#8217;t go out of their way for one.


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

IMO we are right on the verge. My technique for this time of the year is simply to find the does. Find the does, find the bucks. If this was your only chance in an entire year to get lucky, where would you head? The heck with scrapes and the heck with rubs. Hitting the areas where the does frequent the most and most generally feel comfortable has always worked for me. Hope that helps.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I second what fishdinner said to the T.

I have seen 3 bucks driving in my truck not far from my house.
One in the morning and two last night.

They are definately roaming!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Right now I'm just seeing small bucks making the rounds. Last night had 4 does under me for an hour, no bucks ? My buddy rattled lightly & a shooter walked out of the thicket to look & then went back. Not seeing any real chasing yet but that can change in a hurry.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I saw a buck mounting a doe in a cut bean field this morning going to Chillicothe. I also was right behind a guy that hit a buck on Rt. 180. Poor guy was on his way to go hunting when it happened.


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been out 5 evenings in a row, saw 3 shooters. one wide 8 pt was chasing a doe so hard, he was slobbering and panting hard. but, Several bucks were just cruising and checking does feeding and not paying them any other attention, just checking, but.... I'd say it is in. been hunting soybeans where the does are feeding.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Maybe certain areas it's on , but the place I go is still warming up. Was out this morning saw a 7pt. with a doe following it. I was thinkin it was a button buck.Still they aren't running up on any as of yet. Even the scent spots they aren't hitting alot. And yes we do take them when we leave.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Saw a nice 8pt that had two corraled up in a cut corn feild last night it is just starting to get good around here, and he was a biggun


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

ok thanks well got the bow set up yesterday,and the stand out been over 3 years so ive lost my edge,but im sure it will come back to me, im heading down to the farm today,and do some scouting to see were there hanging out,theres 240 acers and just me and one other hunter,and i know were he is set up so i got alot of walking to do


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

my boys are seeing some chasing, they have rattled in a few small bucks in the last few days. I`am headed south to ohio power this afternoon for 2 days of hunting, hopefully the big boys will be on the move.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

I seen a small 6 chasing 3 doe a few nights ago. I think its starting to heat up .


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Saw my first chasing activity this morning 1030 AM. Next 10 days should be best time to see that dominant buck. Best time is anytime you can get out. I like to rattle, but also good time for decoy.


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

I think its different everywhere you go but I just now can see the bucks getting restless in my area and starting to move more. I killed a nice buck yesterday because he was on the move not chasing a doe but looking restless. The next week or two will be awesome! get in your stand early and stay late, sooner or later you'll get your chance. Good luck to all! :!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well went to the farm sat on 1st,farm 3 hr, nothing then to the second farm walked for and hour decided to clime in a old stand and sit for a while then 30,min,later see 3 Dow's running down cut corn field watch them till they faded into the woods,the it happens,right in front of me 70 yards out walks a buck don't know were he came from,was so quiet,I'm glassing him and try to count his rack hes on the move not stopping i got to 12 and hes not stopping he walk down to the big rub,i just found 2 hr, earlier,eats a few nuts then gone into the swamp so I'm thinking hes from 12to16 points there were alot of stickers but hard to count them when there in and out of the trees but hes not the biggest on the farm but he the first one Ive see in 2 days of scouting;not evening hunting yet ,so things are looking good and on the upper side of the farm found a 9in,tree tour up,and some deep cuts in it now its time to see this big boy,


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

IMO it's on. I seen chasing last week. With this cool damp weather they should be moving pretty good over the next couple of days. Should have a bunch of smaller bucks chasing does with the big boy's starting to lock down with the hot one's. The big boy's without em" will be cruising.:!:!:!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yesterday morning I seen 2 monsters chasing a doe in a open field between Newark and Granville about 930 am. Last night I seen 36 does in a cornfiled outside of Newark and not the first buck. I think that it is a trickle rut this year. The does are coming in one at a time and not all at once. Its on! I sat yesterday from 1 till dark and seen nothing but chipmunks. Last saturday i sat for an hour and a half in the morning and seen 5 bucks and missed one nice one. (Clipped a limb on the way in)


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

There will be and have been some does coming in heat already but the largest number of them should be nearly a week away. Every year there are always a few accounts of chasing early and speculation that the "breeding phase" has started. Well that phase has started for those few but I think we have a few days before it really kicks in high gear. I think this weekend should have plenty of buck traveling. There is just not near enough does coming in heat to go around for the number of bucks available. The big boys know it is real close and they should be getting real antsy. I think this is the most exciting time of the season to hunt. I just wish I had been able to be out there more this week. I hope to get a good bit of time in the woods this weekend though either hunting myself or helping my boy.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well with the snow on the ground that should get them heated up good and it going to be a good 1two 2 weeks of good deer hunting,and hope the arrow shoots straight,good luck to all and be sure of what your shooting at, and be careful in the woods make it home safely,


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well went to the farm at 11.30.had thing to do,the set up in a spot that didn't have much of a view and just wanted to make sure climber still worked, and i didn't think i would see much,just sitting in the woods,and at 2.35 i see some legs the big girl walks out further 75 yard Thur trees then turn to left then i lose her and then i see two smaller ones then her again but now Dow wind of me and she know it starts stomping her foot and blowing i know she got me there were 4 never even see the last one till 5 mins, later all went up the hill the wind keep changing directions on me the whole time in there then right at 6.00 came 3 yearlings right under me took some pis,but no bucks were around any of the Dow's,so I'm think there not hot here yet,


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Driving to work this morning I saw a nice buck (140-150) standing in the middle of a cornfield with a doe. He was just waiting her out, but I only ever see this situation with a doe in heat, so it should be going great some places, if not now, then maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Boss hog (Dec 12, 2009)

Was out with my son and grandson yesterday morning, I had 2 big bucks fighting behind my stand to far for a shot, My grandson had 3 chasing a doe past his stand .He said it sounded like a frieght train coming, he said he stood cause he knew something was coming, A 7,8,and a 4 point hot after her, he said they went by so fast, he never had a chance, My son rattled in 2, they came in grunting and in a hurry, I think the 2 I saw fighting were both 8 points could not tell with all the moving they were doing, It's on


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was fishing the grand river, and just across river i hear all this crashing, and smashing, next thing i know, 3 bucks go by chasing a doe. It was pretty cool to watch. they chased her in a small area for at least 10 mins, then I didnt hear them anymore.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Over the last couple of days we saw a few chasing. On the ones I saw the does didn't seem quite ready but they are certainly driving the bucks wild. I am sure a few have locked up already but I would guess the bulk will come in the next few days.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Saw lots of chasing, and one doe being bred on Saturday afternoon. Saw 11 different bucks in 2 days of hunting, with some numerous different times. Seemed like it died off yesterday afternoon. Saturday was the best day I have ever had in the stand. There were deer hot all day long. Also they were very vocal. I'm curious as to whether or not this warmer weather will slow things up a little. I can't wait to get back out there...normally this coming weekend is my favorite weekend to hunt.


This was in Cambridge area...


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

its time for me to head to the farm and sit all day,i hope it don't get to warm i like to hang and cut my own meat but if its too warm i wont take one en less bull Winkle comes along,hell i have to set the stand yet,I'm running behind well there lots of time,well good luck to all


----------



## bigmac27 (Feb 2, 2010)

does anyone think this warmer weather will slow things down?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i set up yesterday morning on a split trail and was up about 20feet, here comes buck 1 little 6pt, and never heard one deer over the 100 squirrels, that;s 7.30 8.00,to my right comes a small Dow,with a big 8.point and he look right at me and there is a 6point 30 yards behind him,so now I'm stuck cant move she is in front of me hes to my right still looking at me so he moves to the left under a tree watch her and grunting the 6 point then chases him off 30 yards this went on for 40 Min's. and he stayed under the branches the hole time,was not giving me no chance,to drill him but i did manage to get some pics, not the best shots and if i can get them on here you will see were he was standing but it was nice to see him working her and the other buck grunting and chasing.but that 6,point was not giving up,so they fade into the woods 20,Min's latter comes 8point smelling there trail took his pic,to no shooter;then 30 Min's,latter another 8 point came in doing the same as the last one took his pic too,not a shooter either. then another 6point came by smelling there trail so 5 bucks 1 Dow,it was a good morning in the woods.things are heating up,


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i set up yesterday morning on a split trail and was up about 20feet, here comes buck 1 little 6pt, and never heard one deer over the 100 squirrels, that;s 7.30 8.00,to my right comes a small Dow,with a big 8.point and he look right at me and there is a 6point 30 yards behind him,so now I'm stuck cant move she is in front of me hes to my right still looking at me so he moves to the left under a tree watch her and grunting the 6 point then chases him off 30 yards this went on for 40 Min's. and he stayed under the branches the hole time,was not giving me no chance,to drill him but i did manage to get some pics, not the best shots and if i can get them on here you will see were he was standing but it was nice to see him working her and the other buck grunting and chasing.but that 6,point was not giving up,so they fade into the woods 20,Min's latter comes 8point smelling there trail took his pic,to no shooter;then 30 Min's,latter another 8 point came in doing the same as the last one took his pic too,not a shooter either. then another 6point came by smelling there trail so 5 bucks 1 Dow,it was a good morning in the woods.things are heating up,


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I've several smaller bucks looking through thickets and brushpiles for does but haven't seen any bucks locked up with does yet.

Got a pic of this little fella right before dark. Had a hard time focussing the camera in low light and with max zoom.










Most of the bigger bucks I see are alone and after shooting light 

I did see a matched set of large 8 pointers for about 45 seconds before they got tired of me looking to see which one was bigger.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

[/url] 914[/IMG] there some shots in mt photo bucket it been a long time since post pics forgot how to


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

got one pic up thats a start he was hot on her and on me at the same time,well cant win them all


----------

